# Anybody here have Timbrens on their front end?



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Thinking about installing Timbrens on my 2014 2500 . Anybody here with them? How do you like them? Thankswesport


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

Got em on 2014 Ram 3500 6.4 hemi srw. Reduces front end dive by more than 50% but dive wasn't much to begin with. Boss 9.2 DXT on front. Helps alot at highway speeds with plow up when road surface has large humps and dips. Ride quality is stiffened a little up front but is not harsh. No maintenance involved and I think they're lifetime warranty now. I've had them on 4 previous trucks with no issues. Good luck.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have them on all my trucks. I just got done putting them in my new 16 and they are awesome in that. I didn't know they new Chevys had 2 bump stops on each side.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Have them on my '02 front and rear. 
Just installed them on my '11 front and rear.
They work a lot better on my '02 since the front ones are not always in constant contact so you get a better ride...until I put my X-Blade (with wings) on and it drops less than an inch.
On my '11 installing them took some off of the Cadillac ride quality (maybe 20-30%) Noticeable but not bad.
When I lift my 8611LP up the front of the truck goes down 1/2 an inch. Just measured the other day. 
I DO need to say that the Timbren customer service/warranty is outstanding!!!! I have called them twice with problems and both times they have been exceptional. I don't use words like that to describe customer service often....if ever. Both times, the timbrens failed because of the bolts/mounting hardware rusting and allowing the timbren to fall off the truck. So...If you install these...Take the time to POR15 metal brackets and take the time to switch out bolts with SS. Beyond that, they are bullet proof.


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

I work on a fleet of 120 plow and salter trucks, and I put them in all of the trucks with plows and salter . After the 99 Dodge was sagging with the V-bed salter and I installed them and it fixed the problem, I use them in all front and rear.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

I'm just worried about factory warranty concerns since I'm in the three year bumper to bumper period & since mine is a 2014 with the supposed track bar weld issues. I had mine inspected & so far so good on my truck .


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Search Timbrens. Thousands of posts on them.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

They shouldn't effect the track bar or the warranty.
Moss act, they have to prove that the timbren caused the failure. 

We run them on the front of all of our plow trucks.

They only effect the ride when the plow is on.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have then and like them.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sawboy;2093158 said:


> Search Timbrens. Thousands of posts on them.


Ditto

I've had them in the past, will never use them again. Air bags are far superior for carrying the weight.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

RIRAM2500HD;2093155 said:


> I'm just worried about factory warranty concerns since I'm in the three year bumper to bumper period & since mine is a 2014 with the supposed track bar weld issues. I had mine inspected & so far so good on my truck .


I would not worry about the warranty. If you start getting crazy...adding TONS of weight to the truck...and something breaks...sure, the stealership could point to the weight and how it caused the problem. What they could not show is that the Timbrens caused anything. Use your plow selecting function on whatever brand u have so that you can show that it is recommended for THAT plow to be on THAT truck. That covers u legally. Beyond that, the Timbrens (or airbags if u go that route) are only helping the truck handle the weight, not hurting.
I also have Timbrens in the rear of both trucks. On my '11 I have counterweight and a 1.5yd sander. With the counterweight and the sander is has been scaled at 1100lbs. The truck goes down less than an inch. I add two full yards of sand on a SRW and it goes down a total of 2". That's with over 6000 lbs. I would like air bags for the convenience of being able to bring the azz end up to stock height, but for now like the fact that the Timbrens are cheaper and far less complicated than bags and a compressor.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I have always used Timbrens up front to help wth the weight of the plow & they've worked excellent in my experience.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Also have them up front. 
Have air bags on the rear. 

I learned something about them...
I have a 3" leveling kit on my truck. So stock ones were way to short.
I called timbren. 

They will custom make any size with no additional other cost. 
I explained my lift and they made them longer 
Cut them the same day and 2 day shipped them to my door. For the cost of what stock ones would cost. 
Very impressive.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Very impressive indeed!


----------



## aagroundclearin (Jan 18, 2016)

Front and rear. 8.5 western pro plus w/wings, 2.5 cu.yd. bulk salter. Carrying it all fine


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

chevyhauler;2093092 said:


> Have them on my '02 front and rear.
> Just installed them on my '11 front and rear.
> They work a lot better on my '02 since the front ones are not always in constant contact so you get a better ride...until I put my X-Blade (with wings) on and it drops less than an inch.
> On my '11 installing them took some off of the Cadillac ride quality (maybe 20-30%) Noticeable but not bad.
> ...


Your plow only making your nose drop 1/2" shouldn't have anything to do with the Timbrens. Timbrens are just larger than factory bump stops, and there's no way that you should be on them after dropping a half inch. All they do is stop your suspension from bottoming all the way out when hitting bumps in the road etc...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2097461 said:


> Ditto
> 
> I've had them in the past, will never use them again. Air bags are far superior for carrying the weight.


You have air bags in the front?


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have them. Keep front end from squating like most plow trucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Harleyjeff;2097988 said:


> You have air bags in the front?


Yes.................


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Harleyjeff;2097986 said:


> Your plow only making your nose drop 1/2" shouldn't have anything to do with the Timbrens. Timbrens are just larger than factory bump stops, and there's no way that you should be on them after dropping a half inch. All they do is stop your suspension from bottoming all the way out when hitting bumps in the road etc...


That's how they work on my '02 but on my '11 it is the exact opposite. 
The stock bump stops sit up about an inch. The timbrens come down farther and are in constant contact with the suspension. That is why they took some (not a lot...but some) of the ride away.
My '11 also has four bump stops (timbrens) vs only 2 in the '02


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got air bags in the rear, but I asked about putting them in the front, two different places advised me against it. Not sure why, but I wish I had them vs. Timbrens.


----------

